# How tight is too tight



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/525861/Wilson-von-Erikson

I really like this dog.Born in Germany trained in the Netherlands (PH1)and half brother too my my girl Kasbah, same father. Considering breeding her to this guy.

Anybody with experience in this area.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Edward Weiss said:


> http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/525861/Wilson-von-Erikson
> 
> I really like this dog.Born in Germany trained in the Netherlands (PH1)and half brother too my my girl Kasbah, same father. Considering breeding her to this guy.
> 
> Anybody with experience in this area.


Don?


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Kasbah's pedigree

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/926472/Kid-the-Rock-vom-Treffenwald Thanks


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

People trying to make their own bloodline will breed tightly. 
Tight inbreeding and line breeding is the foundation of many lines, and also many "breeds"

Breeding half siblings is pretty common.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

You can never say what is to tight without knowing whats in the lines.
Terriers overall seems to handel inbreeding realy good.
Dons dogs are realy tight.
I have breed My dogs with à COI of 34% with no problems.

This breeding shuld not be à problem. If the dogs cant handel that type of breeding its not à good Clean line from the begining.
Try it.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I think you have to question or answer why are you wanting to breed so tight on this dog? Have you researched his +/-'s closely. I'd have no problem breeding this close if I had done some very close examination of the dog your breeding on.JMHO


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

Normally a tight line breeding like that is undertaken to fix some characteristics in a line. What it generally does not do is make any improvements. Breeding one generation like that does not have a lot of meaning. Continuing to breed tightly like that could be expected to produce some problems in the line that would need to be weeded out through several successive generations after which you would hope to have attained a consistent line. Consistency is the end result, not significant improvement. To improve a line, you would hope to find another line to which you could cross which also has the characteristics of your goal, but which has been derived from a considerably different foundation.

In my mind if you are considering breeding with just one generation in mind, then forget it. You have better options.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

The best thing to do is inquire of the dog's owner and breeder regarding what breeding that tight might get you. You might like that dog but what do you think of Kasbah's sire and what has he produced as well as other dogs behind him. Only those that have bred on those dogs can tell you. Even then to really know, you have to gamble and try it. For me breeding that tight I'd want to raise them, work them and test for any health problems.

T


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

The responses above were very helpful.
Basically I was trying to do a one off breeding to get pups for a number of people who have shown interst in hunting or doing VPG with the breed.
Thought this breeding might be of value but I am not and won't be a dedicated breeder.
I will be at the "Nationals" in Sept. and a number of German dogs should be there.http://www.huntingworkingairedales.com/
I'll get some input from their handlers.
Am one of the judges for hunting instinct test for pups and young dogs. Its a NAVHDA type test and really hugely interesting.
Thanks again


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

The male isn't titled yet, was he shown at practice days or local competitions already? & might be the reason you want to use him be because he is trained KNPV? Then I would wait until after some competitions/practice days or trial & go watch yourself...

Nice to see a different (allowed) breed train ;-)


----------

